# What are they????



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

I was quietly picking the last of my blueberries when I observed two of my chickens giving each the stink eye, holding very still and then all of a sudden both their neck feathers burst out and it was obvious that they were about to attack each other. So I did the only thing any chicken farmer would do, I threw blueberries at them. Alas it appears that "Sarah Jessica Parker" my feather footed hen, named for Carrie Bradshaw's lovely feather shoes in Sex and the City should have been named "Big." Damn.

My chickens are 14 weeks old. Other than this behavior I am just not sure. The two in question are very different breeds (Leg Horn and Bard) and the Leg horn is much bigger. 

Any suggestions to make a final confirmation?


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

That's completely natural behavior. It's how they establish their pecking order. As long as they're not injuring each other, let them play out their scuffles.


----------



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

Do hens do this as well?


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, one will back down after a scuffle or a few pecks.


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

In my experience, hens do have pecking order scuffles, but when it is the "head down, neck feathers out", you may have two males. My girls just gave each other a peck here and there. Watch for thin, long saddle feathers, curled tail feathers and long neck feathers.


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

ladycat said:


> That's completely natural behavior. It's how they establish their pecking order. As long as they're not injuring each other, let them play out their scuffles.


Agreed. My boys do this with each other and my girls do this with each other as well. I just let them do what they need to do. Even when my boys are rolling around in a flurry of feathers, I let them play it out (unless it appears someone might really get hurt, which has never happened). This is how they establish their "pecking order" and it works well for them.


----------

